# Yellow triangle



## stravo (Sep 24, 2017)

Wife has a 2011 rogue and today the master warning light came on with a code of a square symbol / 1 ok. Anyone know the meaning? Thanks

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably the Master Warning light, and often is accompanied by another light or text indicator. Despite the serious appearance of this light, it often is only a simple reminder of something such as a door that is ajar. However, it is important to have the car serviced if the light does not go away.


----------

